# Track Connector Issues - Rusty Pins, Broken U-joiners



## Eric Ziering (Feb 1, 2020)

Now that I'm retired, I'm determined to get my old Aurora T-jet track and cars running like new. I'm using scotch-brite pads to clean the track rails and pins, but I have two problems with connectors:
1. Many of the metal connecter pins are rusty and/or corroded. Can they be restored? Replaced?
2. Many of the u-shaped plastic connector pins are brittle or broken. Can they be replaced?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

yeah, i love my old aurora track too. a wire wheel (wear safety glasses!) can help with the inter-section rail tabs. otherwise it's sandpaper. 
you can take some sandpaper to the pins. (or buy new ones.) a tiny touch of oil when they're clean will help preserve them. 
buy new connector horseshoes. 
good luck! the only thing about the old t-jet track is that the slot isn't very deep, so you may have to reduce the depth of some guide pins. 
Speedy


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have not tried it, but you probably can soak the pins in any number of liquid rust removing products. And those can be found at you local hardware store. One such product is "The Must For Rust" by Krud Kutter. I did not make that up. But again, I have not tried it myself.


----------



## LukeH (Jun 24, 2020)

Eric Ziering said:


> Now that I'm retired, I'm determined to get my old Aurora T-jet track and cars running like new. I'm using scotch-brite pads to clean the track rails and pins, but I have two problems with connectors:
> 1. Many of the metal connecter pins are rusty and/or corroded. Can they be restored? Replaced?
> 2. Many of the u-shaped plastic connector pins are brittle or broken. Can they be replaced?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


I’m new to slot cars having recently found my father in laws 55 year old Tjet set, but, I have done rust removal on many old tools. If you hate sanding like I do, I would recommend a bath in EvapoRust, usually available at AutoZone or if you want to use household formula, a bath in apple Cider vinegar with a dash or two of salt. Let it sit overnight then drop it in water mixed with baking soda to neutralize the acidity and prevent flash rust. I used this process for removing blue tarnish crud on pickup shoes and chassis.


----------

